# [Udev] graveur

## netbyte

salut à tous ! J'ai un petit probleme : du jour au lendemain, mon /dev/cdrom et /dev/cdrom2 ont disparus  ! Qu'est ce qui se passe ? Pourquoi j'ai des périphériques qui disparaissent comme sa ?!

----------

## fribadeau

Bonjour,

Dans l'informatique, 95% des problèmes se situent entre le dossier de la chaise et le clavier...   :Twisted Evil: 

Qu'a tu fait entre le jour et le lendemain ???

- Tu es passé sous Windows   :Laughing:   ?

- Tu as changé ton noyau ?

- tu as installé udev au lieu de devfs ?

- tu ... (remplis donc les petits points...)

- Tu as fait du nettoyage (voir ton autre post)

Fred

----------

## netbyte

J'ai rien fait de particulier depuis. Tout a l'heure j'avais déjà mon lp0 qui avait disparu, j'ai été obligé de forcer le chargement du module au démarrage. Et maintenant c'est au tour de mes lecteurs de disparaitre ! J'ai udev 0.48.

----------

## sireyessire

 *netbyte wrote:*   

> J'ai rien fait de particulier depuis. Tout a l'heure j'avais déjà mon lp0 qui avait disparu, j'ai été obligé de forcer le chargement du module au démarrage. Et maintenant c'est au tour de mes lecteurs de disparaitre ! J'ai udev 0.48.

 

et tu as évidement prété attention aux messages de fin d'emerge:

 *udev-048.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
>         ewarn "Note: If you are upgrading from a version of udev prior to 046"
> 
>         ewarn "      and you rely on the output of udevinfo for anything, please"
> ...

 

 :Razz: 

sinon tu as beaucoup de choses en modules?

car ça vient peut-être de la séparation coldplug hotplug, donc peut-être seras-tu intéressé par le coldplug

----------

## netbyte

J'ai déjà redemarré. J'ai pas mal de truc en modules, mais j'ai déjà coldplug et hotplug !

----------

## netbyte

sa fait quoi si je supprime tout le contenu de mon dev (hormis null et console) ? Udev va tout reconstruire ?

----------

## netbyte

Je précise que j'ai confié mes lecteurs a subfs (mais sa marchait déjà, le probleme ne date pas de subfs).

----------

## netbyte

Personne ?

----------

## netbyte

up

----------

## netbyte

re-up

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon, je vais repondre parce que je suis sympa, car franchement up-er comme ca je trouve pas ca propre !

T'as des lecteur  / graveur IDE je presume ?

est ce que t'as bien des choses dans /dev/ide/... ? (il devrait y avoir tous tes periphs ide, c a d CD + HD)

Si oui je pense que c'est tes regles udev qui ont du changer (etc-update sans faire attention ?)

sinon regarde aussi du cote de /dev/cdroms/

----------

## netbyte

Bah c'est le probleme, mes lecteurs cd ne sont pas dans /dev/ide il y a que mes disques durs. Et je n'ai pas de dossier cdroms. Par contre avec devfs tout marche.

----------

## kernelsensei

tu e4st bien sur d'avoir active udev ?

sinon regarde dans ton /etc/conf.d/rc si t'as bien 

```
RC_DEVICES="udev"

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"
```

----------

## netbyte

oui j'ai bien tout sa !

----------

## babykart

tu sais que la version udev-048 est instable ~ARCH...

peut-être cela vaudrait-il le coup de repasser en stable (045) pour voir...

j'ai eu le même problème avec une installation complète en ~x86...

depuis un certain temps la version ~ARCH est "vraiment" instable...

----------

## guilc

babykart : pour utiliser udev, il est FORTEMENT conseillé de passer udev+baselayout en ~x86, en effet, ça évolue beaucoup, et il existe des bugs couramment qui sont très vite corrigés en ~x86 mais pas en x86...

D'autant plus qu'il y a encore eu des modifications au niveau d'udev récement dans baselayout...

----------

## netbyte

Bon je vais essayer de mettre une version plus récente de baselayout. Au fait cette appli (baselayout) sert à quoi ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *netbyte wrote:*   

> Bon je vais essayer de mettre une version plus récente de baselayout. Au fait cette appli (baselayout) sert à quoi ?

 

ben c'est les scripts de demarrage il me semble !

----------

## netbyte

Par contre, si je passe en ~x86 pour baselayout, il veut egalement bash 3.0-r7. C'est bon ?

----------

## kernelsensei

moi j'ai tout en ~x86 , alors bon, c'est toi qui vois !

----------

## netbyte

Ok sa y est j'ai mis a jour ! Par contre sa ne change rien a mon probleme de lecteur ! /dev/cdroms/, /dev/cdrom0 et /dev/cdrom1 sont toujours absents !

----------

## netbyte

Par contre j'ai l'arborescence /sys qui est apparue, elle n'y était pas avant !

----------

## kernelsensei

/sys est necessaire pour udev il me semble !!

autrement t'as /dev/ide/ ?

----------

## netbyte

Bah avant le /sys apparaisait pas. Dans /dev/ide j'ai que mes disques durs, pas mes lecteurs ! Grrrrr mais ou sont donc passés ces satanés lecteurs !!!

----------

## kernelsensei

t'es sur de ne pas avoir change de kernel ? ou alors un etc-update qui a modifie modules.autoload.d ?

Tu as bien le support pour les lecteurs CD IDE dans le kernel ? En module ou en dur ?

----------

## netbyte

Non, je n'ai pas changé de kernel (de toute façons sa marche avec devfs), mais par contre j'ai compilé le support des lecteurs cd en modules. Mon modules.autoload.d ne contient pas le module cdrom car je croyais que coldplug/hotplug s'en chargais (et sa marchait avec devfs).

----------

## yoyo

 *netbyte wrote:*   

> Mon modules.autoload.d ne contient pas le module cdrom car je croyais que coldplug/hotplug s'en chargais (et sa marchait avec devfs).

 Normalement, c'est coldplug qui doit s'en charger au démarrage (encore faut-il l'avoir installé ET ajouter au runlevel boot ...).

Que donne un rc-update -s ???

----------

## netbyte

rc-update -s :

alsasound | boot

                apmd |

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug | boot

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |      default

          domainname |

              esound |

                famd |

                 gpm |

              hdparm | boot

            hostname | boot

             hotplug | boot

            iptables |

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             metalog |      default

            mldonkey |

             modules | boot

         modules.old |

            net.eth0 |      default

            net.eth1 |

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

             numlock |      default

             portmap |

             reslisa |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

               samba |      default

              serial | boot

               spamd |

              splash | boot

                sshd |

            timidity |

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                wifi | boot

                wlan |

                 xdm |      default

                 xfs |

Et coldplug démarre bien au démarrage.

----------

## yoyo

Essaie en chargeant les modules de tes cdrom à la main (modprobe ide-cd) et regarde ton "dmesg" pour voir s'il y a une info ...

Il est probable que les devices ne soient crées que lorsque les modules sont chargés.

As-tu modifié les règles UDEV (poste le résultat de ls /etc/udev/rules.d) ??

----------

## netbyte

Bien vu sa marche ! Comment se fait t'il que coldplug ne chargeais pas ce module automatiquement ?

----------

